# Ne doms and parenting. Will they be good at it?



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

it all depends on the individual children, some need more freedom while others need more structure.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

hahaha when people get their undies all up in a bunch over an analogous joke



> It's kind of like a "I'm black, so I can say the N word" kind of thing.


this thread kind of reminds me of this thing i saw on reddit where a white person lectures a black person on racism. good stuff!

anyway. he asked a question... about a cognitive function... on the cognitive functions subforum...

_relax_ *!*


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

oh the beef ended a few days ago. moving on!

my mum is an ENFP and so far she's killin motherhood


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

You better believe if I ever decide to go down that road I'm going to do a spectacular job at it. It may not be a conventional parenting but it will be something much much better. Some decisions of the Ne dom are done in a flighty haste but as far as those that will thus limit the potential of other decisions, well those ones are done much more carefully  Kids make it very hard for you to simply forget about their own needs to, so they aren't going to be victim of the stereotypical "whoops forgot to feed myself today" thing.


----------

